# Problems with power steering



## MaybeTT (May 8, 2004)

Has anyone had any power steering problems?

I have a 57 plate 2.0 TTR. I drove 140 miles up the M1, stopped at the services for a coffee and when I got back in and went to pull away the red power steering light came on on the dashboard and I couldn't move the wheel. I called Audi Assist and the guy came out really quickly. Of course, when he tried it it was all OK. He checked the fault logged and ran through some tests but just told me to book it in to the Audi garage (who will no doubt tell me there is nothing wrong with it).

Having got rid of a Mk1 because of an intermittent problem I am hoping and praying I haven't got another similar car. Just wondered if anyone else has had a similar problem?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello mate, I had this very same thing, Ended up needing a new steering rack. My advise get it in ASAP! It happened once to me, then did not happen again for a while, then happened 3 times in a short space of time... just make sure they order you the right parts :roll:


----------



## frankbaeyens (May 14, 2008)

I had the same problem...
have a look here: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=134900 
or this one http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=128680, 
or finally this link http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=127744

After the replacement, the problem never returned.

Frank


----------



## MaybeTT (May 8, 2004)

Blimey, that sounds even more serious than I had thought. It was booked to go in to the dealers on monday (7th) but I had to cancel due to work (driving back up to Derbyshire where the problem first occurred), and they couldn't fit it in again until 21st. Let's hope it is OK until then. I will print out the threads from on here and send to the dealers.

Does anyone have a copy of their RAC report that shows the error code? Mine was 02869. Just wondering if yours was the same?

Nicky


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

I had a grinding noise when steering left and Audi replaced the rack without any issues. No warning lights e.t.c just a noise when turning..


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry for digging up a old'ish topic but I think I might have the same problem incoming.

Yesterday I started up my car to drive back home from work, reversed, and turned around, put it in Drive, and the red steering assist thingie came on, and turning the weel was worse than a bus without steering assist (I have driven busses so I'm not even exagerating)

Stopped, restarted and everything worked fine...

I hope I can spare some time on monday to drive it to the dealer and have him have a look at it.

I read it out with VCDS already though.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 8J0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 237 2302 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

3 Faults Found:
16353 - Control Module - Internal Malfunction 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 83
Mileage: 9577 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.12
Time: 13:01:00

Freeze Frame:
Battery Volts: 11.7 V
DU
Temperature: 1.0°C
Error Code: 14622
Torque: 3.8 Nm
Torque: 1.800 Nm
RPM: 2585 /min

16355 - Control Module - Watchdog Timer 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 100
Mileage: 9577 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.12
Time: 13:01:00

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.63 V
ER
Temperature: 1.0°C
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 60
Count: 0

02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 123
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.00 V
PD
Temperature: -1.0°C
Speed: 50.0 km/h
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Torque: 0.000 Nm
Term 15 On

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any further info you have would be appreciated.


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

*update*

Went to the stealer, to have it read out by their computer. Appointment is made to put a new steering rack in.

Thing seems prone to failure, how many here had it replaced yet?


----------



## fuekewl (Nov 15, 2009)

2 weeks ago, I had my steering rack replaced too.

Because I kept hearing a noise from front left, the noise has since stopped, but the darn steering wheel is constantly heavy in D mode. Sometimes its heavier than when it is in S mode, is this normal?


----------



## MaybeTT (May 8, 2004)

There seem to be two problems with the steering - either (1) the power steering light comes on when you go to pull away and the power steering is lot, or (2) Some people are getting a noise when turning.

Mine was the former and along with another poster on here, my car was in the dealers for 3 weeks while they sorted it out - they had problems getting the car to accept the new steering column - apparently the design had changed and sensors were in different positions. It does seem though that it is a common problem. My dealer is now telling me that I have had all the common problems on my car, so I am hoping that when the warranty expires in November I won't still be taking it back to the dealer every month as I have been doing since August last year (some things have taken 3 visits to resolve!)!

The problems I have had are: 
- power steering failure
- door handles sticking open on both doors
- drain plug in (roadster) roof blocked causing condensation on rear screen - this was dealt with by a recall
- seat base replaced due to sagging
I've also got a problem where the seat belt is wearing th elight grey leather seat where it rubs on it at shoulder level, but they haven't agreed to do anything about it at the moment.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Let me add a problem to the list....

sometimes, when I'm just cruising on the highway, and I need to make tiny adjustments to keep the car goign straight, I need ot put on more force to get it to steer...once it goes, it's fine, but that initial movement takes more effort. As if the power sterring is not on, and then kicks in once it realises the steering wheel is being turned.

No warning lights, no error codes...but it still does it now and again.

You can imagine the look on the dealers' face...."yeah, right...". Éspecially because it's intermittent, it never does it when you have the mechanic drive it, eh


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

OscarTango said:


> Let me add a problem to the list....
> 
> sometimes, when I'm just cruising on the highway, and I need to make tiny adjustments to keep the car goign straight, I need ot put on more force to get it to steer...once it goes, it's fine, but that initial movement takes more effort. As if the power sterring is not on, and then kicks in once it realises the steering wheel is being turned.
> 
> ...


That is what I noticed two weeks before power steering failure 

You have a new steering rack inc. soon :roll:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

This happened to me this AM. Turned off the drive and heard two loud beeps and my steering just stop working as such, thought the immobiliser had kicked in or sommat. The Red light symbol for power steering error had come up so turn off ignition and on again to see if it came back. It didn't so carried onto work as normal and it has not come on since.

Searched on here and read this thread, car is booked in at the dealers on Mon AM to diag and guess a new steering rack will be ordered and installed. Not expecting to pay a penny as the car is still under the AUC warranty.

Bit of a shocker to be honest and hope it does not do it at faster speeds.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

My cars' problem went away on its own... Mind you, I never had a warning light come on.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Hi there

Quick update on this, car went in today to be checked out and sure enough the diag found no errors, probably cause after I turned off ignition and then on again it got cleared. They did update the system software though which they reckon should help in resolving any future issues, so fingers crossed. Either way that was another hassle free trip to Wolves Audi again for me. 8)


----------

